

Show HN: Quit the job, created GTD app with Angular in 6 months - brainscale
https://gtdnext.com

======
selamin
Looks nice, but it would be great if there were an easily accessible demo that
didn't require registration.

~~~
brainscale
Thanks, I already noticed that from the visitors conversion from HN. Actually,
social and search traffic converts better, but maybe it's just more target
audience.

